# Insurance renewal fun



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Had the Renewal though yesterday. 

£70 more than last year. 

Did the usual ringing around all the performance/modified company's. 

None of them could get anywhere near plain old AXA that came in £150 cheaper than my renewal.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it's bull**** that if you were hit by someone else and the claim go in that puts your cost up, even if the claim is made by the other party/insurer. So angry.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup it is absolute nonsense. I'm due for renewal on the 20th and am currently being irritated by seeing an increase in the cost for manufacturer options such as upgraded alloy wheels being classed as a "modification". What utter rot!!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had the same problem this year, hit up the back at a junction, minor costs and the third party insurance admitted liability withing 24hrs in writing. I have three cars and two policies, each have been loaded by different amounts due to my 'no fault' accident.
Apparantly I'm a higher risk as I put myself in a situation (drove the car?) where I was more likely to be driven into :lol:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mrizzle said:


> Yup it is absolute nonsense. I'm due for renewal on the 20th and am currently being irritated by seeing an increase in the cost for manufacturer options such as upgraded alloy wheels being classed as a "modification". What utter rot!!


Tell me about it. Just bought my wife a new car and it has "factory fitted options", not "modifications" and I have a multicar policy. When I called admiral to transfer the car over they asked me if it was modified from standard, to which I answered no. The nice lady then said, "so you don't have any factory options?". I replied, "yes I do" she says, "so it's modified then?" Anyway, you can see where this is going....

The upshot was we went though everything on the car (panoramic roof, upgraded wheels, heated leather memory seats, xenon lights, tow bar, reverse camera and shock horror...privacy glass from the B pillar back and that last extra loaded my premium by just under £200!!!

At which point I asked if I could cancel the policy (which I had just renewed on the old car) and asked if this would effect the second vehicle. The response was yes I could and no it wouldn't. At this point I got put through to a cancellations team, they asked me why I wanted to cancel, went through the issues. They then said, was I sure the privacy glass was factory and not aftermarket. I took a punt and said defo factory. The nice man puts me on hold, speaks to the underwriters and comes back and confirm that as the glass is factory my premium wouldn't be loaded and the cost to change was just the admin fee, £15 I think?

Be warned people!!

Atb, Jon.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I had my renewal come through and it was up £120 used compare the market and got it £200 cheaper than my renewal with a lot lower excess too. Cheapest for me was echoice


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm amazed that Admiral are trying to charge for factory fitted options! That sounds like a training issue to me, someone that hasn't grasped the concept of modifications. 

Mind you, on the other hand, with all the self service insurance available now, I'm becoming less surprised at the stories I hear.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I'm amazed that Admiral are trying to charge for factory fitted options! That sounds like a training issue to me, someone that hasn't grasped the concept of modifications.
> 
> Mind you, on the other hand, with all the self service insurance available now, I'm becoming less surprised at the stories I hear.


Indeed they did, until the underwriters got involved. I was told that if the privacy glass had not been factory fitted the loaded premium would have applied as they could not guarantee it was road legal????

I found it a bit odd they way the put it to me on the phone too, "is the car modified" etc and then asking a secondary question "so does it have any factory fitted options". Me "yes". Them, "oh, so it's modified"....

If I'm to be fair and try and see this from their perspective, they do need to know what they are insuring as adding extras to some vehicles could add over £10k plus to the purchase price and if they need to pay out then you would want them to pay out correctly (although from stories I've heard this rarely happens).

Atb, Jon.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Admiral said anything that's optional extra only had an admin charge. 
Although for me it added nothing because I argued and got the £17.50 admin charge waived


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

It isnt just insurers. When a Mercedes Benz Finance inspector came to survey my wifes CLC at the end of its finance they told me I had to remove the " illegally " tinted rear glass. I asked if they wanted it done before they took the car and they said I had to. I asked if removing it would affect the finance cancellation and they said it had to be done before the finance could be cancelled. I therefore agreed and went to my garage to return with a hammer. I told the guy to stand back to avoid the flying glass. Needless to say he was horrified and told me to simply peel off the tint. I asked him to show me how to remove non existent film from factory fitted MB privacy glass which was on the car when we bought it new. A spirited debate followed and I said my only options appeared to be to smass the glass or not.
The fact that MB had given the car its first MOT a few weeks previously seemed to stump him.
Eventually their driver took the car and subsequently MB Finance wrote to confirm that the finance was extinguished.
Where do they find these jobsworths ?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Shiny said:


> I'm amazed that Admiral are trying to charge for factory fitted options! That sounds like a training issue to me, someone that hasn't grasped the concept of modifications.
> 
> Mind you, on the other hand, with all the self service insurance available now, I'm becoming less surprised at the stories I hear.


Admiral specifically ask for details of manufacturer factory fitted options, especially packs on MINI such as CHILLI, SALT etc.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I need to renew the insurance and I've got this



> Have you had any motor accidents, claims or losses in the past 5 years, no matter who was at fault or if a claim was made?


Now I was hit in January. Claim is all sorted
I was not at fault and the other party's insurance sorted this.
Is this *yes *as I've called my insurance and told them about it?
or
*No* as the other party had the claim, not against my insurance?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a yes I'm afraid


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Will_G said:


> It's a yes I'm afraid


Agree with you Will. I think it's classed as a non fault claim, all cost recovered from 3rd party.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

pfff what a joke eyy?

Cheers anyway

edit - clicked it and it then asked about if I was at fault bla bla bla. and it didn't effect the quote anyway


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

> Note that by choosing to pay by monthly instalments, you will be entering into a credit agreement with Premium Credit Limited which includes a 14.75% interest charge and a £25 Finance Arrangement Fee.


Mother ****ers!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Keir said:


> I need to renew the insurance and I've got this
> 
> Now I was hit in January. Claim is all sorted
> I was not at fault and the other party's insurance sorted this.
> ...


It's a yes, and they'll load you for it too....see my previous post


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

SimonBash said:


> Admiral specifically ask for details of manufacturer factory fitted options, especially packs on MINI such as CHILLI, SALT etc.


Not for my Peugeot RCZ they don't. I have a "Feline kit" fitted which includes a quad exhaust and a mesh grille. It isn't listed but when I told them about these they upped my premium and then wanted an admin fee on top of that. What admin is required to click a button? They don't even send out your insurance documents anymore as it's all online. Phoned them today to turn down their renewal offer which was about 160 bucks more than the quote I got from direct line which added my wife to the policy (she's not on at present) and they tried to match the price adding her to the policy and it actually went up even further. The lady on the phone even stated, "aaah...so that's not actually at all competitive then is it? I'll just cancel that then shall I?" Erm...YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I just rang my insurance company and asked if they could do something with my renewal quote. Expecting a tenner or something, I was quite happy when he said £269, which was just over £40 off. Saves pratting with photocopies and paperwork!
Did some searching before hand though, just for some ball park figures. Cheapest was £250, dearest, £1800. Im 30 bloody 2, not 16.


----------

